# 2013 Home Haunt Contest - Everyone is welcome!



## bwolcott (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello fellow home haunters. Bill Wolcott here of the Wicked West Ghost Town Of Jose Ramon Ave. Bad news our haunt will not be open this year. But the good news is this gave our haunter team time to develop the best Home Haunt Contest in the world... we are now looking for home haunters to join at www.HomeHauntContest.com its fun, free and easy. This is our first annual home haunt contest and would love to see you all there.


Thank You
Bill Wolcott | www.HomeHauntContest.com


----------



## bwolcott (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey mod/admin anyway we can get this pinned?


----------



## bwolcott (Apr 7, 2009)

We just implemented our new Level Playing Field system. This will allow different levels of home haunters to join and not be in direct competition with each other. Example: a first year home haunt will not be in competition with a 20 year extreme home haunt veteran.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Just added mine.


----------



## bwolcott (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice ill go check it out...


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Working on submitting mine right now. This is really cool.


----------



## bwolcott (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks kuroneko glad you like.... Did you gets your haunt added?


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

bwolcott said:


> Thanks kuroneko glad you like.... Did you gets your haunt added?


I finally was able to add some pictures. My set up was delayed for a few days, but I'm slowly getting more things set up. The weather looks like it's going to hold for Halloween, so everything should be out that night.
When does everything have to be submitted by?


----------



## bwolcott (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey glad you got everything going. we are looking in to extending the deadline for 2 weeks do to the fact that we have had a big response that people wont be able to get listed till after Halloween. What haunt is yours?

Friend me on facebook for updates at https://www.facebook.com/sonomacountymarketing


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

bwolcott said:


> Hey glad you got everything going. we are looking in to extending the deadline for 2 weeks do to the fact that we have had a big response that people wont be able to get listed till after Halloween. What haunt is yours?
> 
> Friend me on facebook for updates at https://www.facebook.com/sonomacountymarketing


Mine is the Garry Street Cemetery. I'm glad you are extending the deadline, most of us have to wait until Halloween for the full set up (some people even do set up and tear down all in one day!). There are quite a few things I won't put out until Halloween day.


----------

